# Redirect SD channel to HD Channel



## jfischetti (Jan 3, 2000)

I just got an HD TiVo and am making myself crazy as i choose the SD version of a channel rather than the HD version.

It would be great if TiVo would add functionality to designate a "channel redirect" for certain SD channels if entered to go to the HD version.

i.e I select channel 04 (NBC) and the Tivo Recognizes that i have a remap on that channel and sends me to the HD version 704 (NBCDT)

I'll be able to condition myself, but I foresee myself walking into the room and see my kids and/or wife watching the SD version of a channel we receive in HD.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Once of the nice things about TiVo is that you fully customize what channels you see in the guide, search results, etc.

You can do what I did, and remove the SD versions of all HD channels from Settings -> Channels -> Channels List. Channels you remove won't appear in the guide or search results, so you never have to worry about accidentally recording the wrong version of a program. Likewise, Suggestions and Wishlists will not record from channels you remove.










You can also mark your favorites. Once you do that, press ENT while in the guide to select your favorites lineup. I have 40-50 channels in my [favorites] guide, which makes it easy to see what's on channels without a lot of scrolling.

_Note: If you just got your TiVo, then it is still processing guide data in the background. It takes 2-3 days for the TiVo to process and index the initial guide data download, and changes you make to your Channel List during that time may not be reflected instantly in your guide. During this initial 2-3 day period, I've seen it take as much as 45-60 minutes for lineup changes to take effect in the guide. You may wish to wait a few days before making those changes to avoid the frustration this can cause._


----------

